# Resin Infill



## Gill (29 Aug 2005)

I'm thinking of using a resin as a decorative infill for some shallow holes I've cut in a wooden surface. Having never done this before, I'd appreciate any advice, especially about suppliers.

Gill


----------



## MikeW (29 Aug 2005)

Hi Gill,

I've used this product before, Inlace.

Can use colored bits in it as well. Turns nice and does sand well. At least on harder woods. It may be harder than a softwood such as Pine, which might cause it to be above the surface after sanding.

It can be shaved off before completely hard, though.

Mike


----------



## jasonB (30 Aug 2005)

I get my resin & metal powder from Tiranti

If it's a light coloured wood sand to a fonish & put a coat of sealer on before hand to stop any dust getting into the grain.

This one was aluminium powder & clear resin.

Jason


----------



## Cutting Crew (30 Aug 2005)

Hello Gill,

I'll go with Jason on this, Tiranti have a very good service and a wide choice of metal powder fillers. 

Whatever you use if it has an epoxy resin as the binder it will be hard to sand so try not to overfil to much, it's not so bad on bowl and platters as most of the excess can be turned level with the surface before finishing.

Regards....CC


----------



## LyNx (30 Aug 2005)

Jason, thats the sort of thing i've been after, thanks for the link. 

Is it easy to work with as i could find a few uses for the aluminium powder 

Andy


----------



## Gill (30 Aug 2005)

Many thanks for the help, guys; I think I'll be going the Tiranti route.

What sort of resin and hardener will I need? There seems to be such a wide choice. I'm looking to create something similar to Lin's infilled frames here, only using a resin to infill instead of sand. One day, I might try to mix coloured sand with resin but I think I'm a long way from that at present.

Gill


----------



## jasonB (30 Aug 2005)

Gill, the general purpose (GP) resin will be fine, the small 1KG bottle goes a long way and 50g of liquid hardener to set it off.

If it's a big void fill it in layers as the heat given off by large amounts of setting resin can be considerable.

Also don't mix water with the aluminium powder :wink: 

Lynx it works easily, on the lathe it can be trimmed with a scraper and on flat surfaces then a cabinet scraper and sandpaper will be fine.

Jason


----------



## Lin (5 Sep 2005)

Gill, Just another thought to add to the list. Have you ever heard of "Envirotex Lite".........Its a thick clear resin type liquid that dyes can be added to and poured into a area and let dry. It is used a lot for suncatchers I think. The "Envirotex Lite" itself can be found here in the states at many of the larger hardware stores and online thru "Dick Blick" plus many other outlets I'm sure....I think I saw it on the "Scroller LTD" site.......The dyes I finally found at a hobby store called Micheals......Figure they can be found elsewhere also. Just another thought for you to check into.
Lin


----------



## Gill (5 Sep 2005)

Now I'm getting spoiled for choice and I'll never be able to make up my mind what to do  ! Apparently, Envirotex Lite is available in the UK through Ian Clarke Coatings, although there's no mention of the pigments that can be used to tint it. I'll have to enquire further.

Thanks for the suggestion, Lin  .

Gill


----------

